

Google swinging axe, cutting its Motorola workforce by 10 percent - boh
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/03/google-swinging-axe-cutting-its-motorola-workforce-by-10-percent/

======
RSASecure
Google never liked the idea of buying company for patents. They always said
that the money would be better spent on engineering. Unfortunately the patent
war is something no one can escape from.

------
pmelendez
From the article: "seems to reinforce Google's intent when acquiring Motorola
in the first place: It's not the people or the products, it's the patents."
... "Along with this round of layoffs, Google is expected to further pare down
its Motorola division by selling off its set-top business, which employs an
additional 7,000 people."

But "don't be evil"...

~~~
soupboy
I used to work at Motorola in India. It seemed like I had around 10 layers of
management above me just to reach the India head. I think this is a good move
by Google and will only serve to make the company more efficient.

~~~
fakeer
I take you were in BTP. We were the neighbours and competitors then and I
can't agree more :-)

Used to hear stories during after lunch walks.

@OC: But I do not agree that Google pays those dollars only and only for their
patents. If that was the case then I do not think Google is a company that
would let Moto bleed before fully closing it. It would rather shut it down in
one go - keeping people it wants to retain. They are going to use that good
'ol factory. And as the soupboy said, they are just shaking the belly fat off.

